
Exploring Google's New Android Architecture Guidelines - andykingking
https://underthehood.myob.com/exploring-googles-new-android-architecture-guidelines/
======
Zigurd
It's a good thing Google is providing high level app architecture frameworks
and related classes. Writing non-trivial apps requires strong architecture,
but using thrid party libraries to accelerate development of high level app
architecture leads to every shop having an idiosyncratic development approach.

I am ambivalent about Google providing an ORM framework. While many coders are
very used to an ORM, Android's ContentProvider, Cursor, and Adapter classes
make it easy to do without ORM. But this approach is very Android-specific. It
can be hard to "transliterate" code to this approach.

